

Transactional Memory versus Locks - A Comparative Case Study - mbrubeck
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3592

======
rbanffy
Transactional memory is a very interesting concept. I didn't knew it could be
used without extensive hardware support like what Sun intended to include in
their Rock processors.

There is some interesting information here:

[http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-c-stm-
compile...](http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-c-stm-compiler-
prototype-edition-20/)

